# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Filtration system



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

James,
I have just completed drilling my 75 gallon and am looking to set up filtration for it. I notice that you are currently running 2 2x28 Eheims on your 100gallon. What do you think would be best for the 75?
I am considering the following:
-Eheim 2026 (can it push enough for inline co2, inline heater module of some kind)
-Eheim 2126 (same as above, minus the heater)
-Eheim 2028 (shouldn't be a problem pushing co2, heater, I think, maybe overkill)
-Eheim 2128 (nice to have the heater taken care of, again, overkill?)
-Rena or possibly Via Aqua equivalent to the above options.

I'd like to go with an Eheim here but, don't want to waste money on output that I won't really need. I guess I'm trying to balance price with an adequate flow that will handle co2 reactor and heating without battering my fish and plants! Thanks.
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

James,
I have just completed drilling my 75 gallon and am looking to set up filtration for it. I notice that you are currently running 2 2x28 Eheims on your 100gallon. What do you think would be best for the 75?
I am considering the following:
-Eheim 2026 (can it push enough for inline co2, inline heater module of some kind)
-Eheim 2126 (same as above, minus the heater)
-Eheim 2028 (shouldn't be a problem pushing co2, heater, I think, maybe overkill)
-Eheim 2128 (nice to have the heater taken care of, again, overkill?)
-Rena or possibly Via Aqua equivalent to the above options.

I'd like to go with an Eheim here but, don't want to waste money on output that I won't really need. I guess I'm trying to balance price with an adequate flow that will handle co2 reactor and heating without battering my fish and plants! Thanks.
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Sorry to take so long but I wtook off for the weekend.

Given the reactor I am using, I think even the 2026 will work. I have the reactor on a single 2028 and never have it backup and have had it work even when the flow was reduced by clogged intakes.

I would use a single 2028 or 2128. I like the extra flow and media it provides for a little more money. There is no reason to double up like I did except that I just happen to get the second canister really cehap on a closeout.

In a planted tank you may want to create a current. How stong that current is depends on the plants and the fish. I currently have 575 gph going in a 100g. Thats turning the water almost six times an hour. My fish love it and I have no trouble with plants as a result of the flow.

In fact I am currently adding a power head to increase the current as I have a small film forming on the water (since I cut off a big AC fan I had in the hood).

In my opinion go for the most you can (at least double the manufacturer suggestion) but be reasonable as these things cost money









Eheim is really good and I have no complaints, but there are also good references for the other filters.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

I'm running a 2028 and an Aquaclear 500 on my 75. My reactor is driven by the 2028 and the Aquaclear provides additional mechanical filtration as well as circulation. I may, sometime in the future, replace the Aquaclear with another canister because it requires too much maintenance for what it does.

Wish I had grabbed a couple more 2228's during the deal James is referring to. I only got two and one is on my 55 gal. porch tank and the other is paired up with another 2028 on my 250 gal. You can never have too many Eheims.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm running a 2026 on a 29 gallon tank. It's not too much for the fish or the plants. It's just about perfect in terms of flow. The water flows nicely throughout the whole tank.

George


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Great!,
Thanks for the replies guys. It sounds like the Eheim crew say 2028 would be about right.
James,
Welcome back, hope you had a great 4th of July weekend! Does the 2028 allow you to decrease the flow through it, if necessary? Or, does this line of cannisters only allow you to read a meter to show what capacity they are currently running? Also, you said,


> quote:
> 
> Given the reactor I am using, I think even the 2026 will work.


, does this still apply if an in line heater is used? I guess the 2028 will handle it no problem.

How about anyone else.

XP users, would an XP3 handle an in line reactor and heater for a 75? I think some of you use them with in line reactors on smaller tanks.

Anyone tried the Via Aqu or say, the Proquatics cannisters? I think Proquatics have a self-prime feature and a flow meter. I'm not sure where they are, available though. Thanks
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

It all depends on the exact configuration (i.e. the reactor, the heater and the plumbing)

If you have a lot of 90 deg angles, kinked hoses, etc. the flow will be reduced. The question is how much each device will drop it. if the heater is a simple pass through you really shouldn't drop any flow. If it looks like a squirrel cage, you'll lose a lot.

Keep in mind when comparing canisters that the Eheim flowrate takes into account the drop in flow as it goes through the canister giving you an 'effective' flowrate. Other manuafacturers simply quote the pump rating.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

But can you adjust the flow on the Eheims?

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

yes

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you, James. I think we just bought my next filter!

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## Doomer (Feb 2, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> yes


Not on the 2028 as far as I know. It uses one lever to both close the valves and disconnect the hoses. Might be kinda dicey trying to regulate the flow using this.

OTOH, the 2228 uses separate levers for each hose and one to disconnect the hoses so you could throttle back the flow on it.


----------



## Jack11 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hmmm... So, is the 2228 an economy version of the 2028? How does it compare for flowrate and effectivness? Never used any of the Eheims. I've merely admired them from afar to this point. 
Jack

Ah Hah! You're supposed to put the plants IN the water...


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

2228 is actually the older version of the 2028 (don't ask how they number







)
It is the professional as opposed to the professional II. A bunch of us got them on closeout from petsolutions for $99.

On a 2028 (I might be wrong) but if you pull the gray disconnect handle forward it will adjust the flow until it hits the red safety stop at which point it is fully shut off. Remove the red stop and pull a little farther and it seals for disconnect.
I'll check the manual tonight to double check it.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------

